# looking for taxidermist in grove city



## Dandaman (Apr 29, 2006)

need some help friends. Got a buck during bow season and have him in freezer because of lack of funds. Tax time is here so I would appreciate and recommendations. thanks ya'all


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

there is a guy in Bloom Carrol that has a shop and does good work. I looked into him doing a Smallmouth for my son but didn't go with him becuase he specialized with deer etc not fish. 

worth chcking out, sorry forgot his name. you can find it with a google search.


----------



## TRHOD12 (Nov 15, 2008)

Plott Hill Taxidermy. Guys name is Jerry Holbrook (740) 342-2954.
8315 twp hwy 114 NE
New Lexington, oh 43764.

Does excellent work. If you have a special request or variation on how you want the deer mounted, he will work with you. I've had taxidermist who would only do a standard 1 or 2 front shoulder mount form. Like I said, he will work with you to get the mount you want, if he can. He is priced very very reasonable.

I traveled 2.5hrs 1 way to have him do a specialized camo-european mount on my buck from this year. It was well worth the trip.

Good luck w/ your search and congrats on your buck.

BLessings,


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

Jamie Jamison @ Woodville Taxidermy is reasonable and top quality. 
His # is 419-884-3105. He's in Bellville/Lexington on 97 just minutes from I-71.
Great guy, great quality!
Dave


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

checkout tom moore at north american taxidermy in carrol,oh.he is just east of canal winchester.he does excellant work,he has mounted several items for me over the years including a 6x6 new mexico elk.he also does offical scoring for several differant clubs.


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

I know you were looking for one in Grove City but we are not too far to drive. I do lots of work for guys all over Ohio, and other states too, with the bulk of our work coming from the central Ohio area. This is what I do full time. You can check out our web site for pictures and info. If you have any questions call the shop and i'll help you out.

TRHOD12, I hope you love you camo skull. I also do them here at my shop and they are a huge hit.


----------

